# Does anybody else think 'How I Met Your Mother' is overrated?



## gerardio (Dec 23, 2010)

I'm not saying it's a bad show. I get why people like the character of Barney etc. I just don't think it's as funny as many people claim it is. 

Anybody else agree? Or am i the only one?


----------



## Dolorous Haze (Jun 2, 2012)

I only ever watch it if I'm feeling extremely lazy and tired and there's nothing else on tv. It's okay I guess but it's not amazing. The characters aren't very complex and the story-lines are predictable. It's obvious that the writers are trying to drag out the series for as long as possible to make as much money as they can off of it.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

It's pretty bland, really. I can see it being a popular show, though. 

I'm just not a big fan of flaunting sex jokes to get attention.

My humour is more around wordplay, puns, and geek-nerd-art-science. That doesn't happen often on TV though.

I liked the humour in Eureka, for some reason. But, shows don't often have me in stitches, because they're usually predictable.


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

I used to like it a lot a couple years ago and I still occasionally watch re-runs. I think the show is still over-hyped from the time when it was better. These days, it's almost unwatchable with the drama...time for CBS to cut the cord


----------



## HippoHunter94 (Jan 19, 2012)

It used to be a really unique and nuanced show. Very creative, impeccable continuity, somewhat interesting characters, and an interesting concept. However, it has gotten almost too predictable. The end of this last season was such a cop-out, despite being pretty good. There are episodes that rank up there as some real sitcom gold ("Slap Bet," "Game Night," "Intervention," etc.) 

Is it overrated? I don't think it is, because most people, at least most people I know, are not blind to its decline in overall quality, but accept it as a good show. If masses are claiming it to be anything more than watchable television that has it moments of greatness, then they're wrong.


----------



## kiwig0ld (Nov 7, 2010)

It's an entertaining 30 minutes, nothing more for me.... Does anyone happen to know of this REALLY sad episode, dont remember the season, just that is was really sad. Any help would be appretiated.


----------



## ThatUglyGirl (Jun 18, 2012)

esbe said:


> It's an entertaining 30 minutes, nothing more for me.... Does anyone happen to know of this REALLY sad episode, dont remember the season, just that is was really sad. Any help would be appretiated.


Do you remember what the episode was about? (i.e., did someone die in it? bad breakup? etc.)

I don't see the big deal, myself. I didn't find it as hilarious as others made it seem.


----------



## kiwig0ld (Nov 7, 2010)

Mayushii said:


> Do you remember what the episode was about? (i.e., did someone die in it? bad breakup? etc.)
> 
> I don't see the big deal, myself. I didn't find it as hilarious as others made it seem.


Someone dies, it's a girl. Thats all I know.


----------



## ThatUglyGirl (Jun 18, 2012)

esbe said:


> Someone dies, it's a girl. Thats all I know.


I enlisted my brother's help because he has seen every episode of the show, but the only thing we could come up with is the episode where: 
* *




Marshall's father dies.


 No one else has died on the show as far as he's seen or that we could find. 

Sorry I couldn't come up with anything. Hopefully someone else who is familiar with the show can help.


----------



## kiwig0ld (Nov 7, 2010)

That may be it. I'm going to check it out. Thanks.


----------



## CrabbyPaws (Mar 5, 2012)

I agree, it's just like all the other shows. I don't particularly find shows like Big Bang Theory funny either. I feel it is a unrealistic representation of the people they are targetting, then again that's probably what they rely on for their humour, so I can understand that. I miss shows like F.R.I.E.N.D.S.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Yes. I tried 3 seasons of it because it was available on Tevo, and it's meant to be really good so I wanted to give it a fair chance. Maybe i'm watching it incorrectly, but it's not that funny at all. It's slightly a Friends wannabe.


----------



## Cheveyo (Nov 19, 2010)

Network television sucks.
Which is the reason I only seem to watch cartoons on television, now-a-days. They're actually more entertaining than anything on Network TV. Hell, shows like "Adventure Time" that I disregarded at first, have proven to be much better than any sitcom I've come across lately.




CrabbyPaws said:


> I agree, it's just like all the other shows. I don't particularly find shows like Big Bang Theory funny either. I feel it is a unrealistic representation of the people they are targetting, then again that's probably what they rely on for their humour, so I can understand that. I miss shows like F.R.I.E.N.D.S.


Friends vs HIMYM - Imgur


Honestly, "How I met your Mother" is like a crappier version of "Friends".


----------



## SocioApathetic (May 20, 2012)

I don't really watch TV these days. I think I stopped being interested in television when I realized that the only things I could tolerate watching were cartoons (90s cartoons, to be precise).

But yes, I agree that How I Met Your Mother is overrated. I think a lot of people make too much of a big deal out of it, especially Neil Patrick Harris' character. I honestly don't get it.


----------



## gwennylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Humor is subejctive. A lot of people like it/find it hilarious, as do I, for multiple reasons. Mostly because of the interaction of all of them. I appreciate them all, but it's not the best or funniest show I've ever seen. I just think it's ridiculous to ask other people to validate your subjective opinion on something. No one but you shares your sense of humor and exact taste.


----------

